# hey look it's a drabble



## opaltiger (Apr 6, 2009)

By the strict definition of the word, even. I don't know, the first sentence just dropped into my mind and I went from there. And I want to actually show people what I wrote for once, so, here you go.

*

I painted in the dark.

I painted in the dark, and the dark painted with me. The dark painted with me, and so all I painted was the dark.

I painted the dark.

I painted the dark in the dark, and so I painted nothing unless the lights came on.

The lights did not come on, and so I painted nothing.

I painted nothing in the dark.

But when the lights come on –

When the lights come on –

The painted will be nothing, because I painted in the dark.

The lights do not come on. I paint in the dark.

*

huzzah


----------

